# So who do yall think we can get in the draft?



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Since we're tanking hard! Who's the best lottery pick, we could pick up. 

I'm not big on college basketball, but I love watching Julius Hodge. Is he a high prospect? Or do you all think we need to find a big man or point?



















.............. 5 in a row 














................................... 
It hurts.... it hurts so bad!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Stay strong buddy, it's just basketball. 

Anyway, based on today's rankings here's how the lottery order will look like:

1. Atl 11-54
2. Cha 12-52
3. NO 15-50
4. Uta 20-46
5. GS 23-44
6. Por 23-41
7. Mil 27-38
8. NY 27-37
9. Tor 28-38
10. LAC 29-37
11. NJ 31-36
12. LAL 32-34
13. Orl 32-34
14. Min 34-34

Lakers will probably end up 11th considering their April schedule and the fact that the Nets are surging, may get Jefferson back soon, and have the much easier schedule. I think the Magic will at worst stay where they are or improve, unless Francis is out for an extended period of time and Nelson doesn't step up in his place. 

With the 11th pick, guys like Jarrett Jack and Raymond Felton are very possible, especially Jack (though they're very close to as good as each other, difference is that Felton plays for UNC and his stock will be high based on team success). Shelden Williams is a possibility, fills most of the defensive/shot blocking void at the 4 and is a very solid inside scorer. Roko Ukic (from Crotia) is another possibility. I saw some limited tape of him a couple months ago, guy has incredible handles and Tony Parker-like quickness. Solid court vision, solid defender. 

With any luck, Lakers put this lineup on the floor in November 2005:

Jarrett Jack
Kobe Bryant
Lamar Odom
Carlos Boozer
Chris Mihm

Francisco Garcia could easily fall to the 2nd round, I'd love the Lakers to pick him with their early second rounder from the Hawks. Fill the backup 1/2 void. Any combination of Butler, Atkins, George, and/or Divac will be traded for Boozer (with any luck). Backup center will be hard to fill, maybe Jerome James for the LLE. I'd like to sign Eddie Griffin to the MLE too, though if possible Earl Watson would be the better choice.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

EHL said:


> With any luck, Lakers put this lineup on the floor in November 2005:
> 
> Jarrett Jack
> Kobe Bryant
> ...


Not bad, but Mihm is still in there :dead:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Not bad, but Mihm is still in there :dead:


Good centers are hard to find, so we're better off trying to fill the 1 and 4 spots before trying to find a center better than Mihm. It'll help Mihm if we have a solid defensive team around him so that he doesn't have to go for blocks on every single possession like he does now.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Speaking of Julius Hodge though, if Jackson comes back, Hodge would likely be a good fit to run point in the triangle, even if its off the bench. A tall guard who can handle the rock. Might be a decent 2nd round choice.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Locke said:


> Good centers are hard to find


Yep, specially a center of 300 lbs and a 7 footer.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Yep, specially a center of 300 lbs and a 7 footer.


Jahidi White's available.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Locke said:


> Good centers are hard to find, so we're better off trying to fill the 1 and 4 spots before trying to find a center better than Mihm. It'll help Mihm if we have a solid defensive team around him so that he doesn't have to go for blocks on every single possession like he does now.


Mihm isn't that bad at the center position, considering the amount of centers. The perimiter defense has allowed Mihm to look worse than he is. He's actually a damn good shotblocker.


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

compsciguy78 said:


> Mihm isn't that bad at the center position, considering the amount of centers. The perimiter defense has allowed Mihm to look worse than he is. He's actually a damn good shotblocker.


Mihm would be a great back up along with Chuckie. The Lakers main concern should be an interior force on the offensive end, a defensive guard, and Phil Jackson.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Just curious...this from NBAdraft.net

"Boston receives a 2005 Los Angeles Lakers first-round pick. (Gary Payton trade 080604)"

Is is lottery protected? I guess it is since you guys are thinking who you might pick...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Williams and Ewing.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

EHL said:


> Stay strong buddy, it's just basketball.
> 
> Anyway, based on today's rankings here's how the lottery order will look like:
> 
> ...



Nice read! Do you know that the Lakers are mustering a trade for Boozer?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Locke said:


> Good centers are hard to find, so we're better off trying to fill the 1 and 4 spots before trying to find a center better than Mihm. It'll help Mihm if we have a solid defensive team around him so that he doesn't have to go for blocks on every single possession like he does now.


:yes:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

tatahbenitez said:


> Mihm would be a great back up along with Chuckie. The Lakers main concern should be an interior force on the offensive end, a defensive guard, and Phil Jackson.


I like the sound of that!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I love Jarret Jack. He's big, strong, can D anyone up and the best decision maker in college basketball. He just knows how to play basketball. Felton might be more of a pure talent, but I would rather have Jack on my team.

None of the forwards in the Lakers pick range excite me, but I've never seen the foreigners or high schoolers play.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Jarret Jack, channon frye, and daniel ewing. Mihm is not that bad a center, if he can provide a little consistancy and stop picking up stupid fouls.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Deron Williams :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Deron Williams :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


I'd be very happy with Deron. But I have a strict "Only 1 Illini" player rule for the Lakers so Brian Cook would have to go. 

Heck, even if we don't draft Deron, Cook should go.


----------



## jpete (Mar 22, 2005)

Do the Lakers get this years pick or do they loose it to the celtics cuz the Lakers need all the help they can get.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'd definitely go Deron Willaims in the high 1st rd range. If he's gone by say 11. I'd take Sheldon Williams. Jack or Felton might be a pick there but Williams fills a very big need. He's a big banger who can block shots and finish. We can grab a defensive minded pg in the early rd 2. I like Nate Robinson as the 1st option in rd 2. 

Or Julius Hodge as IV mentioned. He would be a real nice fit at point with Kobe. I got a feeling he's gonna have Josh Howard type impact. 

We need a shot blocking big and Sheldon Williams to me is it in the early 1st rd. But he'd be my 2nd choice behind Deron Williams whom I think has the special kind of court vision . I think he's gonna be a special NBA player a 15ppg and 8-9 assists guy. 

1st rd 

1. Deron Williams
2. Sheldon Willams
3. Jarret Jack
4. Raymond Felton
5. Charlie Villanueva


2nd rd

1. Nate Robinson
2. Julius Hodge
3. Lawrence Roberts
4. Will Bynum


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Mitch was 'smart' enough to have it lottery protected because he knew that our team was screwed from the very beginning.

From the looks of it, we might land a top 10 pick. For the most part, I don't expect Deron Williams, Rashad McCants or Felton to drop to us because they are so hyped up. But among the quality college players that'll definately be on the board are Hakim Warrick, Wayne Simien, Jarrett Jack and Julius Hodge. The last two are considered to be "reaches" by draft experts, but I love Jack's style of play and think he can be the future PG of this team.

I expect Chris Paul to return, and to those that think we even have a chance at Bogut , please wake up.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I love Deron's offensive game. But this team is so bad defensively that they can't afford to acquire Deron as their future PG. He's simply too slow footed, doesn't have good lateral quickness. Jarrett Jack and Raymond Felton (Felton especially) have that quickness, and both are already good defenders, already All Defensive material arguably. I'd much rather go after those two if they're still on the board, and one of those two should be if Deron's stock goes up in the tournament, which means he'll probably be picked up before the Lakers have a chance to pick. I hope.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

IV said:


> Nice read! Do you know that the Lakers are mustering a trade for Boozer?


Boozer wants out supposedly. And there are some solid sources that still say the Jazz and Lakers will try to get a deal done by May.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

EHL said:


> Boozer wants out supposedly. And there are some solid sources that still say the Jazz and Lakers will try to get a deal done by May.


:gopray: please...please...i hope we get Boozer :gopray:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I hope your source isnt Haley EHL :rofl:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> I hope your source isnt Haley EHL :rofl:


No chance. :laugh:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*that ping pong ball day i guess will be some post season excitement that will be a change for us

...you never know maybe we'll get the 1st pick*


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

EHL said:


> I love Deron's offensive game. But this team is so bad defensively that they can't afford to acquire Deron as their future PG. He's simply too slow footed, doesn't have good lateral quickness. Jarrett Jack and Raymond Felton (Felton especially) have that quickness, and both are already good defenders, already All Defensive material arguably. I'd much rather go after those two if they're still on the board, and one of those two should be if Deron's stock goes up in the tournament, which means he'll probably be picked up before the Lakers have a chance to pick. I hope.


This is the thing with me. I like Jacks feel for the game but he has no explosiveness at all to his game and he's average doing everything else. 

Deron Williams is an above average passer and scorer which I think we could really use, another playmaker. 

I think he could become an elite level assist guy while Jack won't ever be anything above average. 

Felton has alot of the factors we need. He has explosiveness, speed, defensive intensity, and court awareness. I just don't like his size and think he'll have trouble finishing at the NBA level. 

But what scares me is the whole Hakeem Warrick thing. I think he could be the best player in the draft yet we pass to get a need and miss out on a stud sf. I'd be tempted to grab him on the strength on him being a phenom.

but to me the safe pick is for us to grab Sheldon Williams. 

I think he answers alot of our questions down low. I'd take him rather than trading our lottery pick and Butler to Utah for Boozer . I think Williams will probably be as good a pro or better anyway. He actually protects the basket and plays good man to man defense while Boozer does neither real well. 

We'd have 2 1st rd picks if Mitch wouldn't have thrown one in getting Jumaine Jones. That was just a terrible mistake. Lottery protecting a pick wasnt a stroke of genius it was common sense. After trading Shaq away.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> This is the thing with me. I like Jacks feel for the game but he has no explosiveness at all to his game and he's average doing everything else.
> 
> ...
> 
> We'd have 2 1st rd picks if Mitch wouldn't have thrown one in getting Jumaine Jones. That was just a terrible mistake. Lottery protecting a pick wasnt a stroke of genius it was common sense. After trading Shaq away.


Jack isn't the most explosive athelete, but he mostly uses his quickness and strength to get to the hole. I think you are underrating his passing ability. Remember, he doesn't have the teamates that Williams or Felton have. And, like EHL pointed out, he is much stronger defensively, which is our biggest need at the point.

And we do have two first round picks thanks to the Kareem Rush trade. That pick will come from atlanta which means we'll likely get either the 1st or 2nd pick in the second round, along with or own.

To answer the orignal draft choice question. I'd take Jack with the first pick.
Hodge with our second pick, and with the atlanta pick I'd take either Frye, or David Lee from Florida. Not to many people are high on him, but I think he'd be a steal at that stage in the draft if Frye isn't available.


Haven't posted in like a year. Like the new look!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

U reach said:


> Jack isn't the most explosive athelete, but he mostly uses his quickness and strength to get to the hole. I think you are underrating his passing ability. Remember, he doesn't have the teamates that Williams or Felton have. And, like EHL pointed out, he is much stronger defensively, which is our biggest need at the point.
> 
> And we do have two first round picks thanks to the Kareem Rush trade. That pick will come from atlanta which means we'll likely get either the 1st or 2nd pick in the second round, along with or own.
> 
> ...


I'd draft Sheldon Williams with our 1st rd pick before Jack. He's okay defensively. He's not a lockdown defender at all. 

I think Sheldon would clear up our bigger need in the frontcourt. 

Getting a rebounder and shot blocker are more important than a pg. 

We could sign Antonio Daniels or someone like that as a free agent rather than drafting a young pg. 

I also like David Lee some. He is athletic and finishes well.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

cmd34 said:


> I'd be very happy with Deron. But I have a strict "Only 1 Illini" player rule for the Lakers so Brian Cook would have to go.
> 
> Heck, even if we don't draft Deron, Cook should go.



If I could trade Cook for unlimited Gatorade for the team for the entire season next year, I'd say that was a pretty good deal.... But hell the guys at gatorade probably couldn't teach Cook to work a dolly and restock the empty vending machines, so they would probably pass to.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EHL said:


> Boozer wants out supposedly. And there are some solid sources that still say the Jazz and Lakers will try to get a deal done by May.



Hey EHL, still positive world about PJ going to the lakers next season? You seemed pretty positive about it happening, but havent heard much since then?


----------

